# Red fox in Rootstown?



## ashjoy617 (Jan 8, 2009)

Are there red fox in the Rootstown area? And would two little pups be traveling together? If so I think I might have seen a couple. I told a couple people and they said they saw them in the same area.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

found these in fairport harbor.


----------



## BIG J LAV (Feb 6, 2007)

I've seen em out back last year. I live near the east side of Mogadore lake.
________
HONDA GL500 SPECIFICATIONS


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

I know there was a den of 6 and a mom at Sandy Lake in rootstown i even fed them a couple carp from a bowfishing trip, and the three weeks ago i saw 4 little ones on rootstown rd before the curve almost to summit rd don't know if it is that same family but its within a mile of where the den was. So yeah there are red fox in Rootstown, really they're all over this area and probably everywhere else i've seen lots of them.


----------



## ashjoy617 (Jan 8, 2009)

yep, on rootstown rd is where i saw them too, seems like the exact location. Good to know im not crazy, ive never seen a living one before.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

I saw one on TV Land last night...


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

There are tons of red fox in Rtown. Usually you only see them at night but but sometimes in the day. I live on Kline and if you look in the fields at night you will see fox eyes glowing in your lights.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

A little off the original subject, but I have been seeing more and more red fox every year. Hopefully this is a sign of them making a comeback. I know they have always been around, but around my area(SW OH) it seems the plentiful coyotes had them pretty much wiped out.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Cool pic, Freyed. I was in the garden a few weeks ago and had a red trot out of the wheat across the road within 30 ft. of me! Thats as close as I've been to one that wasn't in a trap or called in! I saw one hit on the road on my way home from work yesterday and my wife had one run across in front of her within a mile of where the one was flattened. All of these sightings are VERY encouraging. I am with you, BP1. I think the 'yotes had them run off. Gray Fox are another story here in NW Ohio. I haven't seen one in over 10 years. A game warden told me that distemper hammered them a few years back when the **** were infected with it. Even though fox tend to be more high strung than coyotes or grays I think they are slowly adapting to urban sprawl and co-exhisting with coyotes.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I was talking the other day about all the Red's I have seen during the past two years. Several road kills this year also.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

There sure are!


----------

